# this is a test



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm having problems with the forums. Cannot see any posts on any thread. 

So I'm posting this thread just to see if I can and if it can read it after I post it.


I anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was having same issue on my laptop but not mobile device... Weird!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now I cannot even read the post I made above... posting blind... lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I anyone can read this... will you please send me a PM so I know if the problem is on my end or on the forum's end. 

Oddly enough I can read my PM's.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Things seem to be back to normal now...


----------

